

Show HN: 7min Workout with Rdio - oakaz
http://7min.io

======
6cxs2hd6
Very cool.

Small critique: Wish the song transitions were smoother.

Regardless, I sat here watching it for 7 minutes, and I already feel
healthier.

------
jefftchan
Very cool. However, no audio for folks outside U.S. (due to Rdio). Would be
nice to have a small warning if this is this case, so users aren't left
wondering if something is broken.

~~~
leoplct
Yep, no audio in Europe! Just the first song! Would be great also just some
sound to distinguish the start of one workout to the end of it

~~~
michh
rdio works just fine in my part of Europe ;)

~~~
leoplct
Rdio is available in Italy, but I can listen only the first song

~~~
alceta
Same here from Germany, I can listen to the first song just fine, and then it
goes silent. I also miss a countdown tick sound (e.g., 7-min.com), which is
very helpful for exercises on the floor.

------
oakaz
Hi all, If you would be interested in the development of this, the source code
of it: [http://github.com/azer/7min.io](http://github.com/azer/7min.io)

------
luchs
"Press any key to start" is a pretty useless instruction for tablet users
without a keyboard.

~~~
oakaz
Hi Luchs, you can also touch the screen;
[https://github.com/azer/7min.io/blob/master/lib/view.js#L28](https://github.com/azer/7min.io/blob/master/lib/view.js#L28)

~~~
luchs
Ah, this doesn't work on IE10 which doesn't implement the touch*-events. It
would be nice if you enabled clicking (or added a listener for
"MSPointerUp"[1]/"pointerUp"[2], which however would work for mouse as well).

[1] [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ie/hh771914(v=vs.85)...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ie/hh771914\(v=vs.85\).aspx) [2]
[http://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/#the-pointerup-
event](http://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/#the-pointerup-event)

~~~
oakaz
could you send a PR to
[https://github.com/azer/7min.io](https://github.com/azer/7min.io) ?

~~~
luchs
Sure, I'll create one tomorrow.

------
hiroprot
Nice job...you just made me work out for 7 minutes :) That made my day.

------
maga
"we have been having it!" \- [http://www.7-min.com/](http://www.7-min.com/)

~~~
edraferi
Interesting. Looks like a more solid implementation. It includes more useful
audio queues, and a "what's next" display.

Doesn't have the nifty music though, which seems to be the main point of the
7min.io implementation.

------
jacobbudin
I've been a long-time HN reader (i.e., lurker), but I've just become a
commenter to say: Very cool. I'm sweating already. It also really commendable
you've made it available open source. One small suggestion: Give a preview of
the next work-out in the corner.

------
Peeda
Nice, it should however display what the next exercise is during the rest
timer countdown so you can get ready for it. For the ab crunches it takes a
bit of time to get on the ground if you don't see it coming.

------
outericky
Interesting. I had no music till I enabled Flash. I could see this being
useful if you get lots of different workouts, maybe a different one everyday?
What happens if someone comes out with a 6 min workout :/

------
kken
nice idea, but:

\- Music is not everyones taste.

\- Would be interesting to see an overview of the routine first.

~~~
shawn-furyan
I think that the latter could be addressed (for those familiar with the idea
of the workout) by replacing the circles at the bottom with icons representing
each workout. An interim hack might be to just crop the workout guy out of the
images being used already, and shrinking that down to icon size.

~~~
edraferi
Tried out the app. A few thoughts: \- There's no way to tell what exercise is
coming next, which breaks up flow. \- The music changes sporadically, so you
can't trust it to tell you when the exercise is going to change. This is
confusing. \- There is no audible signal that an exercise is starting or
ending, so you have to watch the screen to check the countdown. \- The circuit
re-starts eventually, but there's no indication of how long the circuit has
been running, and no way to stop it.

Suggestions: \- Add an "on deck" icon, showing which exercise was going to
come up next in the sequence. \- Change the "rest" message to "rest and
prepare for [next exercise]" \- The app shouldn't require you to watch the
screen, because this distracts from the exercise. Perhaps add audible queues
counting down the end of each period. \- Add a round / step counter. E.g.
"Round 2 Stage 3" for the second time you reach the third exercise in the
circuit

------
decklin
If I press a key it just changes to a giant "3" and then a giant "NaN".

------
leoplct
Very cool!!

Would be very amazing if the background image is a sea only during the rest

~~~
leoplct
and a sound that alert you if time is over for that workout

------
thex86
Very nice. Can you please add a way to skip some workouts?

------
seferphier
would be awesome if there is a choice to select a collection of music.

eg: feat Eminem feat Snoop dogg feat (any genre of music)

------
maxgaudin
This is great. love the concept.

------
shire
Very cool, I will use this.

------
epa
Please add a mute button.

------
lopatin
Good job Azer!

------
iknight
I don't get it.

------
cgag
absurdly loud

------
mpg33
Pretty awesome

------
Dewie
If I have a browser to use this website, I probably also have some application
to play the music that I like.

~~~
oakaz
yeah but how would you arrange your song plays corresponding to the exercise
moods and times ?

~~~
Dewie
Exercise moods? Times? I'm not sure I know what you're talking about.

The music I want to listen to while I'm exercising is pretty
personal/subjective to me. I'm not the kind of guy to play Eye of The Tiger to
"get pumped", or whatever. Or to think "hey those lunges have a real gangster
rap _mood_ to them".

~~~
oakaz
have you given it a try ? :)

~~~
Dewie
I have seen the first exercise, which gives me rap music. The other exercises
didn't give me any music which was a relief, though there were not audio cues
as to when the exercises began and ended. I didn't have much of a need to try
to work out with it because I've already tried this:
[http://www.7-min.com/](http://www.7-min.com/)

~~~
oakaz
ok, apparently Rdio doesn't play you the songs that I arranged...

if I have more chance to work on it, I'll build a menu to let people choose
songs...

for now, you can just fork it; github.com/azer/7min.io

------
WayneDB
"Well, what happens if someone comes along with a 6 minute abs workout?"

~~~
darwinia
Epic movie reference. :)

